# nitrous difference between b13 and b14



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ok l8ly i ben doing alot of research on this subject like everyone told me to and i have learned alot. well while reading an ardicle on nissan performance http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/ this guy is dry nitrous system wich i wouldnt think be safe but oh well. he says that he reached his limit on his stock fuel pump, but from reading the b14 doesnt need to be changed is there a difference between the b13 and b14 fuel pump capabilities. he also talks about a #40 nitrous jet ive never heard of it in #s just like 50 75 shot could anyone tell me how mutch shot his #40 is. id like to go the route this guy did with my fresh motor and i have a nx nitrous kit being held for me till the end of this month


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

that i dont know about the numbers. for the fuel pump, a b14 has good capabilties but i would change the fuel pump just in case and get walbro 255lb pump. just for the safe side.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

still safer to do wet.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> that i dont know about the numbers. for the fuel pump, a b14 has good capabilties but i would change the fuel pump just in case and get walbro 255lb pump. just for the safe side.


And if you take this advice get the low pressure pump, if you don't you will need to get an adjustable FPR for the Walboro high pressure pump.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> still safer to do wet.


yes sir that was the plan from the get go i cant risk my motor on a dry shot i put too mutch money in it so ima go the wet kit. also latter down the road planned to look for another lower intake manifold so i can make it direct port. and for eeryone whos helped me out with all this tanks alot


----------

